# Ovitrelle trigger help - scared I've messed it up!



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hoping for some advice and/or reassurance regarding this!

Was triggering with ovitrelle tonight and had it set to the 250 dose.  Instructions said to plunge until counter showed zero, count to 10 and remove.  From the angle I was at it was hard to see the counter, and I thought it said 0, but instead was a line like - . when i took it out and realised there was about a third left I started to panic, tears and all    Phoned the out of hours doctor who was very calm about it all and just told me to change the needle (I have a spare Ovitrelle as my clinic gives you a second shot a few days after EC to support implantation apparently) and take the rest, which I did.

Much as my hubby has tried to convince me that it's definitely all taken as the syringe is empty and there's nowhere else for it to go, I'm worried in case it's somehow been messed up    The instructions say to plunge the needle until zero, keep your finger depressed for 10 seconds and then remove with finger still pushing button down.  The first time I'm not convinced I kept my finger on the button whilst taking the needle out - would this matter?  It was definitely held in for 10 seconds.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry you've had such a panic.   You did the right thing ringing the out of hours doctor though and it sounds like you got some good help. If the syringe is empty and you didn't find any spills you must have injected it all.  

Hope you're making the most of your drug free day and I wish you all the best for EC tomorrow.   

xx


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you Cay. Feel better about it today, even though it took two goes it was empty after so must have all went in!

THanks again x


----------

